# bulk white silica sand



## akafugu (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm looking to get some nice white (or very pale beige or grey)sand for substrate for a number of tanks in a large bag for a good price. Can anyone share some ideas on a good source in Vancouver?

I may stop by Princess auto to get some sand blasting sand, but I think it will be more beige than white, and I wonder if there is something whiter around.

Thanks.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

You could try the pool place beside J&L Aquatics located near Production Way skytrain station.

Best bet, try J&L Aquatics:
Other Marine Substrates and Media


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

lordco.. blasting sand
best bang for your buck
even kings ed sells them

believe its called landmite


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/there-place-buy-pool-filter-sand-vancouver-21219/

Check this thread


----------



## Hi Im Mike (Sep 11, 2011)

If you want beige pool filter sand then most pool stores would have it. If you want white, then you need to go to langley by water.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> lordco.. blasting sand
> best bang for your buck
> even kings ed sells them
> 
> believe its called landmite


it depends on what you've got in the aquarium. Lordco silica is *very* sharp -it's blasting material! -and seriously bad for corydoras and other fish with similar behaviour.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Ursus sapien said:


> it depends on what you've got in the aquarium. Lordco silica is *very* sharp -it's blasting material! -and seriously bad for corydoras and other fish with similar behaviour.


Those were my exact thoughts.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> You could try the pool place beside J&L Aquatics located near Production Way skytrain station.
> 
> Best bet, try J&L Aquatics:
> Other Marine Substrates and Media


I checked that pool place for sand - they have Target brand pool filter sand, but in a darker tan colour only.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, most pool places sell the Target brand stuff. It's a very natural beige/tan colour....it's not completely uniform in colour like 3M, which is nice if you want a natural look.


----------



## dalans (Aug 11, 2012)

Let's see if I can revive a dead thread 

I guess I am sort of in the same boat as others here. I want some white gravel, but don't want to drive out to Langley because this hobby is taking too much time already and my kids will forget who I am  

On the other hand, I just can't bring myself to spend 75 bucks on 50 pounds of sand!

The local pool supply place has white pool filter silica sand - its not tremendously sharp, but still - its not smooth. 

I understand that some fish cannot tolerate it. I imagine these fish fall into three categories:

1) rays and other fish that bury themselves
2) cories and others that sort of filter feed
3) goldfish or others that take up gravel and spit it out

Is that correct? 

I don't have any fish like that. I have a beautiful leopard pleco, some smaller fish (neon tetras), and I will probably pick up a few rams or something to round out the community. Maybe something from the SA cichlid family. 

Do you think that I can get away with white pool filter silica sand? As long as I stay away from cories?

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't know about pool sand - never used it - but if it turns out to be a 'sharp' sand just avoid corydoras and bottom-shifting bards and such.


----------

